
Shouldiwearafacemask.com - jitl
https://shouldiwearafacemask.com/
======
pachico
I'm wearing a mask the few times I leave home (walk the dog or buy groceries).
It amazes me how many people did not grow concerned enough about this issue or
even look at you as an alien for wearing it. After all, stats about people not
washing hands after going to the toilet are frustrating, why should this be
any different?

